# What is seal for electrical permit?



## gazzek (Aug 11, 2018)

I am a GC. going to apply for renovation permit in Hoboken.
My electrician told me that He need to get seal from somebody.
, and charged $500 for fee and it takes a week.
I want to know what it is.
And he said a plumber need seal too.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

end of document calls for a seal.

something to do with license maybe?

http://www.hobokennj.org/sandy/Construction-Electrical.pdf


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Approved set of plans?


----------



## gazzek (Aug 11, 2018)

Do I need electrical plan seperatly with construction plan.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

These are questions the local building department can answer.


----------



## gazzek (Aug 11, 2018)

My architect already confirmed plan at town building department. I don' know what electrician talking about the procedures.


----------



## gazzek (Aug 11, 2018)

Whan I pick up application forms, they didn't explain even though I asked the process.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that the "Seal" is a stamp that has the electrical contractor's name, license # and license expiration date on it. Then the contractor signs over that.

Andy.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds like your electrician is working under someone else's license, otherwise he'd have his own seal/ stamp

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

#7 seems relevant for your situation

https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/elec/Pages/FAQ.aspx


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

You are a GC and do not know what an electricians seal is? 

You are in for a long road ahead in Hoboken, friend of mine did some work there takes months to get a permit and weeks to get inspections



This is the beginning of a "GC" not getting a permit


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I think that the "Seal" is a stamp that has the electrical contractor's name, license # and license expiration date on it. Then the contractor signs over that.
> 
> Andy.


signs then stamps, seal has to be raised. No raised= no permit


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Charge your customer an extra $500 to cover it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Charge your customer an extra $500 to cover it.


$650.00—you forgot the O&P. (30% may not be enough on this from the sound of things)

Tom


----------



## dbbii2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Could he be talking about an Electrical ENGINEERS seal? If I recall,there's a service size (600 amp?) where it has to be designed and "sealed" by a Professional Engineer.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

dbbii2 said:


> Could he be talking about an Electrical ENGINEERS seal? If I recall,there's a service size (600 amp?) where it has to be designed and "sealed" by a Professional Engineer.


nope
any plumbing or electrical permit in NJ has to be signed and stamped with a raised seal EXCEPT if a homeowner is getting the permit and doing the work himself in an owner occupied single family dwelling. In a condo even a building permit has to be stamped by an architect or engineer. A homeowner cannot pull a permit in a condo


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

What this is, is a homeowner acting like a GC that hired a union apprentice to keep cheap.

He now needs to get a buddy offer his license stamp that will be pumped out for a fee.

That's how it goes here. Specially in the Hudson county area


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom M said:


> What this is, is a homeowner acting like a GC that hired a union apprentice to keep cheap.
> 
> He now needs to get a buddy offer his license stamp that will be pumped out for a fee.
> 
> That's how it goes here. Specially in the Hudson county area


everything is for sale in hudson county, even birth certificates


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rrk said:


> A homeowner cannot pull a permit in a condo


That’s nothing. NO homeowner (unless they’re a Chicago licensed electrical contractor) can apply for or receive an electrical permit in the City of Chicago. 

Tom


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Too many rules and regulations and bosses


----------



## caviepc (Dec 16, 2018)

rblakes1 said:


> Sounds like your electrician is working under someone else's license, otherwise he'd have his own seal/ stamp
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


sounds like he's working with no license or he would have the seal of the license he's working under.


----------



## SolutionsbySull (May 13, 2010)

In NJ, if your trade has a board of examiners, such as Plumbing, Electric, or HVAC-R, that grants licenses, you have a stamp like a corporate seal.
These stamps in the case of plumbing and its newly spawned HVACR license are in a person's name. An Electrical stamp, technically called a Business Permit allows you to transact business in some type of corporate form, be it a sole proprietorship, LLC, INC, etc...

A Plumbing license and HVAC license have a number and a person's name like Robert Jones #7789. It doesn't tell you what company he is signing for. An Electrical Stamp would say Jones Electric Company #11923. In the state of NJ to get a physical seal you have to be approved by the board with that company for electric which costs 75 bucks every 3 years. You can have a License and be in no business as the responsible party and it still costs 150 bucks every 3 years.

In NJ the electrical license goes back to 62 and is the eldest of state wide licensing which was new then. The genius plumbers in 68 made theirs and decided to just have a natural person name. Of course they modeled the 2014 HVAC license on that and now have people signing for a dozen companies

In NJ, from the NJ UCC blue book, a plumber, electrician, and now HVACR contractor have a limited ability to seal their own prints or drawings provided it is a class 3 structure or less restrictive and below a certain sq ft like 7200. So you could draw out a wiring diagram on a house on graph paper or your own letterhead.

https://newjersey.mylicense.com/verification_4_6/


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

SolutionsbySull said:


> In NJ, if your trade has a board of examiners, such as Plumbing, Electric, or HVAC-R, that grants licenses, you have a stamp like a corporate seal.
> 
> These stamps in the case of plumbing and its newly spawned HVACR license are in a person's name. An Electrical stamp, technically called a Business Permit allows you to transact business in some type of corporate form, be it a sole proprietorship, LLC, INC, etc...
> 
> ...


I've had my niece license for almost three years now and still haven't received my seal or wall plack 
Ever time I call they just say there's a back log..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolutionsbySull (May 13, 2010)

Did you try any of the board assistants like Kathy Moran?

973-504-6401
[email protected]


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

SolutionsbySull said:


> Did you try any of the board assistants like Kathy Moran?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but I will tomorrow!! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

